# Festival of Wood 2017



## Mr. Peet (Jul 24, 2017)

Its back, the Festival of Wood at Grey Towers national historic site in Milford, Pennsylvania August 5th and 6th. Come out an see many crafters with demonstrations, bring a log for the Wood Mizer mill, listen to live music. Stop over to see the chainsaw carvers or the timber framers, or the food court. Or settle in and take a tour of the historic grounds. Fun for all ages, a kids craft area and search challenge. Might even be animal presentations as like years past. Come out and see...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2017)

http://www.greytowers.org/festival-of-wood/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## scrimman (Jul 25, 2017)

Drat.....too far away.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 25, 2017)

Hmmmm, 1-1/4 hours from me


----------



## gman2431 (Jul 25, 2017)

Brink said:


> Hmmmm, 1-1/4 hours from me



Are you the animal presentation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 30, 2017)

Its only 20 minutes from me, but I will be away on vacation


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 31, 2017)

Well, would have been nice to meet you. Have a safe vacation.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

